# VIP211 Software Question



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

How does dish release software upgrades? I read yesterday they were going to release an upgrade for the 211. I checked both of my 211 receivers this morning, and one receiver was upgraded to L.340, but the other one stayed at L.268! Just wondering how they can update one receiver but not the other one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* targets receivers based on their model and serial numbers. Looks like one of your 211's is in the targeted range for the new software and the other one is not. In a few days E* will open up the targeting range to include all 211's.

(They like to do staged releases in case something got missed in testing. Missing something doesn't happen too often, but 13 million customers are going to come up with more ways to break a receiver than the relatively few beta testers.)

BTW: Updates come via satellite - it has nothing to do with phone lines.
(In case that was the next thought or for the next guy reading this. )


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks James,
I knew they did it by sat, just didn't know how they got one and not the other.


----------



## dngrkit (Sep 14, 2006)

Is there a way of telling if the 211 I just received is new (recently made) or does this have anything to do with which 211 gets the new software release? Mine didn't and the HDMI port dosen't work. I know it's the 211 as opposed to the monitor as the HDMI works great with a HDMI DVD player.

The serial number is RBERCR01696G


----------



## dngrkit (Sep 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> E* targets receivers based on their model and serial numbers. Looks like one of your 211's is in the targeted range for the new software and the other one is not. In a few days E* will open up the targeting range to include all 211's.
> 
> (They like to do staged releases in case something got missed in testing. Missing something doesn't happen too often, but 13 million customers are going to come up with more ways to break a receiver than the relatively few beta testers.)
> 
> ...


E* seems to have dropped the HDMI issue, (if they bothered to test it prior to release of the 211). If I trust input from others on this board (which I do) what software is involved with a HDMI port on the monitor, that works fine for a DVD player? Others with the same monitor have working VIP211 units. To me the failure point is probably a bad HDMI connect on the 211?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At this point E* is saying HDMI problems are hardware ... a poorly designed connector which they wish the industry would have designed better.

Initially there were software problems with HDMI (some TVs don't follow the standard so they had to work around). If HDMI _never_ worked it could be software. If HDMI _stopped_ working it is likely hardware.

At least that's the company line we were given on the Tech Forum broadcast.


----------

